# Kohler Automatic transfer switch won't transfer



## sparkyracing (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I came into this project in the middle because I'm trying to help a friend of the family. Unfortunately her husband started this, but got sick and passed. So I'm trying to wrap it up for her. 

The generator is a Kohler 7kw Natural Gas which he purchased used. The panel/automatic transfer switch is a Kohler/square D QO 200 Amp Main with 125 Amp Generator main (I know it's way to big for the 7kw generator). It has a shedding board installed in it. This was purchased new, but not sure from where.

The generator was installed and temped in manually to the old panel when I got involved in this project. You could manually shut off the main, turn on the generator breaker and start the generator and it would feed the house. 

I installed the new panel and applied power to it. The Main breaker moved from the off position to the tripped position and the generator breaker moved from the on position to the off position. I then got a transfer fault because it didn't transfer completely. I've triple checked the control wiring, (troubleshooting guide says reverse polarity will cause this) and everything seems to be wired properly.

If I take the normal power off the panel, the generator will start and try to transfer to generator power, but that fails also. You can hear the mechanism try to transfer, but fails. It's not a binding sound, just 3 attempts/clicks before it faults out.

Putting normal power back on, panel will try to transfer, but fails.

Does anyone have any experience with these panels. I don't have any experience with these. Unfortunately, Kohler won't offer any tech support because I'm not an authorized dealer. They just want me to call an authorized dealer for the repair.

Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You need a dealer trained tech out there.

This is not a DIY forum, anyway.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Main brkr moves ?? Gen brkr moves ????
Unless it's tripping or your using the wrong terminology. 
I think based on skill set you should get the service tech to check things out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OP,
Your operation description in the forth paragraph is all screwed up.
Fix that please.
Also,
Your ATS may not be compatible with the generator.
Sounds like you are getting the wrong voltage on the solenoid.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

High jacking this thread. 
Need some ideas. 
I just installed a 25kw Briggs gen with 200 ats. Gen is showing transfer switch fault yet works fine. Today however the owners called and said it kicked in twice for just a min or so and do the same yesterday. Any ideass


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Found it myself. Thanks anyway felloes


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Was the KW not set on the dip switches?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Was the KW not set on the dip switches?



Nope. Much more stupid. 
I didn't hook up the utility wires in the gen. Still taped up laying on the side. My mind was fixed on a two wire system. I'm dumb.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Me too. How many times late in the day did I forget to turn on the breaker and not understand why it won't transfer (generac).

How did you like the liquid cooled? Looked them over at the factory. Liked that you could hook in with a pc and see parameters. Haven't installed one yet myself. Done a handful of their aircooled in one flavor or another.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Question from a non-gen guy to a couple experienced ones...

How do you guys normally place the generator on the pad? Small bobcat?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Me too. How many times late in the day did I forget to turn on the breaker and not understand why it won't transfer (generac).
> 
> How did you like the liquid cooled? Looked them over at the factory. Liked that you could hook in with a pc and see parameters. Haven't installed one yet myself. Done a handful of their aircooled in one flavor or another.



It's a nice system. However the casing is black and I'm in very south La. South of New Orleans. It's hot! Can't even touch this thing. Impossible to even stand around it during mid day


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a cart for the Briggs ones and I borrow or the supply house brings the one for the generac. Makes it relatively easy. The 150kw Kohler I am doing was set with a crane. Smaller liquid cooled units with a Lull and appropriate straps.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I want to expand my business to standby gens and I've just been wondering if a bobcat was normal procedure or if the suppliers would set them in place for you.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Every install is different. Sometimes the land is level and or a short distance from the delivery truck to the spot where it is. Sometimes there are obstacles that force you to carry it by hand. Sometimes you can use the cart and drop it on the pad. You can usually carry them with four guys and a ten foot piece of 1/2 or 3/4 rigid pipe cut in half. There are holes that the pipe will fit through. If you decide to do a lot, partner up with someone who has a cart or buy your own. Cost of doing the job.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you sure it's a kohler. They don't make a 7kw.


----------

